# Service Van



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow. That would be a huge list.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pliers 
Screwdriver
Razor knife
lamp cord
duct tape

You can do most everything with the above tools and material.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Pliers
> Screwdriver
> Razor knife
> lamp cord
> ...


He said a service van, not a rat hack mobile . I do agree on the zippercord, however, you could save $$$ on rewires.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

there is a huge list on a sister site thats all i can say for now


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Marc has a list (the one on the 'sister site' might be his) that's pretty good.

Maybe someday he'll be back and can post it. I thought I had a copy of it but I can't find it.


----------



## TNVOLSELECTRICIAN (Nov 19, 2009)

Hammerdrill
battery drill
fish tape
drop cord
ladders (6,8,10,12 24Ext.)
KO set
Hole saw set
Band saw
Hand benders (1/2, 3/4, 1 )



This should get things going


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't forget about your autographed picture of Lane Kiffin's face after losing to Florida ..wah wah wahhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

189 boxes
232 boxes
1g nail on
2g nail on
round nail on
1g cut in
2g cut in
Round cut in
4 sq covers
.....blank
.....1 switch
.....2 switches
.....1 simplex
.....1 duplex
.....2 duplexes
.....1 GFI
.....2 GFI
.....1 GFI / 1 duplex
.....1 GFI / 1 switch
metal cut in boxes
F straps
Handi box covers
.....Simplex
.....Duplex
.....Switch
.....GFI
Pancake boxes
½" and ¾" offset nipples
10/3 AC whip
8/3 AC whip
disposal pigtails
Wire Nuts
60a AC disconnect
#14 THHN
#12 THHN
#10 THHN
14-2 NM
14-3 NM
12-2 NM
12-3 NM
10-2 NM
10-3 NM

4' ladder
6' ladder
10' ladder
24' ex. ladder

Hand tools (the stuff in your pouch)
Cordless drill
Sawzall
Hammer drill
Extension cords
Hole Hawg (A _big_ drill)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I apologize for the formatting of this, but it's from a spreadsheet: (some items are duplicates as I carry more than one with me)

TOOL BELT
4-SECTION PARTS POUCH
LONG PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER
10-IN-1 SCREWDRIVER
TAPE MEASURE
4--in-1 SCREWDRIVER (X4)
WIRE STRIPPERS
#2 PHILLIPS SPINNER
SMALL REG. SPINNER
FOLDING MULTI-TOOL
7-in WIRE CUTTER
9-in LINESMAN PLIERS
7-in CHANNEL-LOCK PLIERS
NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS
VOLT PEN
ROBO GRIPS
FLASHLIGHT
CABLE STRIPPER
16-OZ. HAMMER
UTILITY KNIFE
CONDUIT SCREWDRIVER
TONER & PROBE SET
4--in-1 SCREWDRIVER
TELEPHONE TEST BUTTSET
SELF-ADJUSTING WIRE STRIPPER
COAX STRIPPER
PUNCHDOWN TOOL W/66 BLADE
110 PUNCHDOWN BLADE
HAMMER (SPARE)
#2 SPINNER SCREWDRIVER
#1 STRAIGHT SPINNER SCREWDRVR
MINI LONG NEEDLE NOSE
SMALL WIRE CUTTERS
DRYWALL SAW
100' STEEL TAPE MEASURE
EASY-OUT 5-pc SET
UTILITY KNIFE (2)
METRIC ALLEN WRENCH SET
TORX WRENCH SET
ALLEN WRENCH SET
ALLEN WRENCH SET
R.A.. SCREWDRIVER PHLLPS
R.A. SCRWDRVR REG.
NAIL SET
DRYWALL SAW
3-D CELL FLASHLIGHT
8-in CRESCENT WRENCH
10-In CRESENT WRENCH
1/2 to 2-in CONDUIT REAMER
RECEPTACLE TESTER
RECEPTACLE TESTER
CHANNEL-LOCK PLIERS
SLIP-JOINT PLIERS (2 PR.)
VISE GRIPS
METAL SHEARS
CHISEL 1/2-in
CHISEL 3/4-in
CHISEL 1-in
ELECTRICIANS KNIVE (CURVE BLADE)
LARGE REG SCREWDRIVER
7-pc POCKET SOCKET SET
5/16-in NUTDRIVER
CONTACT VOLT PEN
60-600V NEON TESTER
90-300V NEON TESTER
10-in TORPEDO LEVEL
STRIPPER/CUTTER/CRIMPER
REG. SCREWDRIVER (reamer)
1/2 to 1-in CONDUIT REAMER
1/2" to 1" conduit reamer/screwdriver
6-in-1 TAP TOOL
DRILL BIT SET
ROMEX STRIPPER
3/16" NUTDRIVER
1/4" NUTDRIVER
5/16" NUTDRIVER
11/32" NITDRIVER
3/8" NUTDRIVER
7/16" NUTDRIVER
1/2" NUTDRIVER
1/8" SCREWDRIVER 8" long
HIGH-LEVERAGE CABLE CUTTER
100' CHALK LINE (X2)
300' FIBERGLASS MEASURE TAPE
LOCK-BACK KNIFE
CHANNEL-LOCK PLIERS
NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS (SPARE)
LINESMAN PLIERS (SPARE)
WIRE STRIPPERS (SPARE)
DIAGONAL PLIERS (SPARE)
INSPECTION MIRROR
CIRCUIT IDENTIFIER
POCKET DIGITAL METER
SLIP-JOINT PLIERS
LRG REG SPINNER
#1 PHLLPS SPINNER
POCKET LEVEL
LASER LEVEL
MINER FLASHLIGHT
ELECTRICIANS BOOK
PVC PIPE CUTTER
PIPE CUTTER
BALL-CHAIN ATTATCHMENT
RIDGID MAGENTIC CHAIN CATCHER
FLEX MAGNETIC CHAIN CATCHER
SLUGBUSTER KNOCK-OUT SET
HYDRAULIC KNOCK-OUT SYSTEM
1/2" KNOCK-OUT SET
2" KNOCK-OUT SET
2-1/2" KNOCK-OUT SET
1-7/32" KNOCK-OUT SET
18-in BREAKER BAR
10-in SLIDER BAR
1-in 12-pt SOCKET
7/16-in 8-pt SOCKET
#3 PHLLPS SCRWDRVR
10" COARSE ROUND FILE
6" MEDIUM TRIANGULAR FILE
10" FLAT BASTARD FILE
ANGLE LOCATOR
GROUND WIRE CRIMPER
16-in CHANNEL LOCK PLIERS
16-in CHANNEL LOCK PLIERS
FLAT WRECKING BAR
14-in BOLT CUTTER
RATCHETING CABLE CUTTER
PVC CABLE SAW
SCISSORS SET
SPRING CLIP
8-PC NUTDRIVER SET
25-PC ALLEN WRENCH SET
MISC. ALLEN WRENCHS
IMPACT DRIVER SET
PUSH BROOM (X2)
11-pc OFFSET SCREWDRIVER SET
HAND SAW (X2)
2-7/8" MAST RISER HOLE SAW
FISHTAPE STOP SET 1/2:3/4:1"
PVC HEATING BLANKET
HOLE SAW EXTENSION
HOLE SAW EXTENSION
7" WIRE CUTTERS (SPARE)
9" LINESMAN PLIERS (SPARE)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Part 2 of list*

The whole list was too big for the forum software, so here's the second part:

PIPE STRAP WRENCH
HI-LVRG CABLE CUTTERS (SPARE)
1/2"-DRIVE TORQUE WRENCH
1/2"-DRIVE SOCKET SET (ALLENS)
3/8"-DRIVE TORQUE WRENCH
3/8"-DRIVE SOCKET SET (ALLENS)
16" COMBINATION SQUARE
NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS
22-OZ. HAMMER
14" PIPE WRENCH
18" PIPE WRENCH
24" AL. PIPE WRENCH
HAMMER TACKER
CAULKING GUN
CAULKING GUN
HEAT GUN
PROPANE TORCH
3/16" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
1/4" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
5/16" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
11/32" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
3/8" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
7/16" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
1/2" 6"-LONG NUT-DRIVER
15/16" COMBINATION WRENCH
1" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-1/16" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-1/8" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-1/4" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-5/16" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-3/8" COMBINATION WRENCH
1-1/2" COMBINATION WRENCH
ARCHITECTURAL SCALE RULER
ENGINEERS SCALE RULER
14/2 ROMEX STRIPPER
12/2 ROMEX STRIPPER
#1 SQUARE DRIVE SCREWDRIVER
#2 SQUARE DRIVE SCREWDRIVER
#3 SQUARE DRIVE SCREWDRIVER
90-DEGREE OFFSET WIRE STRIPPER
NO-DOG CONDUIT BENDING LEVEL
LOCKOUT SET
#3 PHILIPS SCREWDRIVER
T30 TORX CREWDRIVER
T25 TORX SCREWDRIVER
#2 PHILIPS SCREWDRIVER
VISE GRIP PLIERS
1/2" DRIVE 1/2" 8-PT SOCKET
1/2" DRIVE 7/16" 8-PT SOCKET
No. 6 CRESCENT WRENCH
6-Pc. PIPE THREAD SET
SNAP RING PLIER SET
COMBINATION WRENCH 1/4"
COMBINATION WRENCH 5/16"
COMBINATION WRENCH 3/8"
COMBINATION WRENCH 7/16"
COMBINATION WRENCH 1/2"
COMBINATION WRENCH 9/16"
COMBINATION WRENCH 5/8"
COMBINATION WRENCH 11/16"
COMBINATION WRENCH 3/4"
COMBINATION WRENCH 13/16"
COMBINATION WRENCH 7/8"
COMBINATION WRENCH 1"
CLOSED END RATCHET WRENCH
CLOSED END RATCHET WRENCH
CLOSED END RATCHET WRENCH
CLOSED END RATCHET WRENCH
CLOSED END RATCHET WRENCH

BELL-WIRE STAPLER
BELL-WIRE STAPLER
TERMINAL CRIMPER
SMALL NEEDLE-NOSE PLIERS
TELEPHONE CRIMPER
1/4-in REG STUBBY SCRWDRVR
16" METAL TOOL BOX
SCRATCH AWL
#1 PHLLPS SCRWDRVR
#2 PHLLPS STUBBY SCRWDRVR
MINI-WIRE CUTTERS
SMALL NEEDLE NOSE
1/8-in REG STUBBY SCRWDRVR
FOLDING KNIFE
AUTO FUSE PULLER
SMALL WIRE STIPPER
JEWELERS SCREWDRIVER SET


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Part 3 of list*

DIGITAL MULTI-METER
AMP METER
TEST LEAD SET FOR FLUKE METERS
METAL CARRY CASE FOR METERS
ELECTRONIC MULTIMETER
LATCHING CONTINUITY TESTER
ANALOG MULTIMETER
FREQUENCY COUNTER
SAWZALL
1/2-in HOLE HAWG DRILL
BITS & ACCYS FOR HOLE HAWG
24V CORDLESS SAWZALL
24V BATTERY
BLADES FOR 24V SAWZALL
24V CORLESS CIRCULAR SAW
BLADES FOR 24V CIRC SAW
HOLE SAWS (3/4"-4")
6-3/8" CARBIDE GRIT HOLE SAW
6-7/8" HOLE SAW
1" SABRE SAW
BLADES FOR SABRE SAW
14" CHOP SAW
6" BENCH GRINDER
3/8-in ANGLE DRILL
BITS & ACCY'S FOR ANGLE DRILL
3/4-in HAMMER DRILL
BITS & ACCY'S FOR HMMR DRLL
CIRCULAR SAW
7-1/4" BLADES FOR CIRC SAW
PENCIL CORLESS DRILL
3.6V BATTERY
BITS FOR 3.6V DRILL
14.4V CORDLESS DRILL
DRILL BIT SET
UNI-BIT, SMALL
UNI-BIT, LARGE
14.4V CORDLESS HAMMER-DRILL
14.4V BATTERY (Qty.9)
14.4V BATTERY CHARGER
11-STEP UNI-BIT
50-in FLEX DRILL BIT
54-in FLEX DRILL BIT
FLEX BIT PLACEMENT TOOL
VACUUM CLEANER
ARTICULATING LADDER
WORK PLATFORM FOR LADDER
EXTENSION LADDER 16'
EXTENSION LADDER 24'
EXTENSION LADDER 40'
50-ft STEEL FISHTAPE
100-ft. FIBERGLASS FISH TAPE
100-ft. FISH TAPE
100-ft. FISH TAPE
200-ft. STEEL FISHTAPE
4-EYE FISHTAPE LEADER
6-EYE FISHTAPE LEADER
FBRGLSS FISH ROD SET
FBRGLSS FISH ROD ACCY KIT
1/2-in EMT BENDER
3/4-in EMT BENDER
1/2-in EMT BENDER
3/4-in EMT BENDER
1-in EMT BENDER
BENDER HANDLES
1/2-in EMT OFFSET BENDER
FRAMING SQUARE
90-pc SOCKET SET
4-lb HAMMER
HACKSAW
STAPLE GUN
30-in BOLT CUTTER
TAMPER-PROOF BIT SET
TAMPER-PROOF BIT SET
2-ft. LEVEL
3-ft LEVEL
4-ft LEVEL
25' DROP CORD 14ga
50' DROP CORD 14ga
100' DROP CORD 16ga
100' DROP CORD 12ga
DROP LIGHT
DROP LIGHT
STEP STOOL
HEARING PROTECTOR
BACK SUPPORT
ORANGE SAFETY VEST
WIRE REEL STANDS (1 PAIR)
DROP CLOTH 10X12
FLOOR RUNNERS (3)
POWER CO. HANDBOOKS
CODEBOOK
AMRCN ELCTRCNS HANDBOOK
CALCULATOR



CONCRETE CHISEL
GROND PROBE

SHOP VAC/BLOWER
HAND TRUCK


----------



## Amp1906 (Jul 14, 2008)

Outstanding! Thank You for your time and info.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget the iPod, pizza slicer, plastic forks and knives, salt, pepper, paper towels, Klein handy wipes, ticket book, pencils, pencils, and more pencils, spare cold weather gloves, skull cap, pulling lube, circuit breakers, fish sticks, all kinds of THHN, 6/32, 8/32, 10/24, 10/32, 1/4x20 nuts-n-bolts, lags and shields, shovel, rake, pick axe, Gene Simmons Halloween mask etc..... because any real service van must have them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh.......... let's not forget CHEESE!

Every RatMobile has _got_ to have cheese!:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I usually just carry the cheese in a can.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

On one of the electrical sites/forums,I saw a material check sheet. It lists commonly stocked material,with a suggested quantity to keep on hand. Each day,you check off the quantity used,at the end of the week,tally and total,and re-order.Not sure if it was a stock form,or custom made by an individual.Alzheimers,I guess.Steve


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

480's list was too long for my attention span right now but did anyone mention a couple of rolls of Charmin?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fraydo said:


> 480's list was too long for my attention span right now but did anyone mention a couple of rolls of Charmin?



Yes! Very important! Paper towels and napkins are also essential. If nothing else, you must have an adequate supply of paper goods.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

fraydo said:


> 480's list was too long for my attention span right now but did anyone mention a couple of rolls of Charmin?


The most important thing on the truck! (At least when you need it) :laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes! Very important! Paper towels and napkins are also essential. If nothing else, you must have an adequate supply of paper goods.





JohnJ0906 said:


> The most important thing on the truck! (At least when you need it) :laughing:


Also if you travel to remote areas to do work I would recommend a bucket and a bag of sand to accompany them paper goods!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't forget about your autographed picture of Lane Kiffin's face after losing to Florida ..wah wah wahhhhhhhhhhh.


 Nola be nice, they did whip UGAg.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Nola be nice, they did whip UGAg.:thumbsup:


Can't help myself. I hate that Lane Kiffin.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Can't help myself. I hate that Lane Kiffin.


 He's just firing up my kin folk in TN after the last few years of mediocrity (sp) under Phil Fulmer. It needed to be done...what are you a UF fan?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

No, he's just got a face you want to punch.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> No, he's just got a face you want to punch.


 I don't beat up children.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Amp1906 said:


> Hi, Can anyone provide me with a list of tools, equipment and materials needed to operate an electrical service van. I plan on during small commercial and residential projects. Thank You.


 What the hell kind of question is this? Why not ask," What does it take to be an EC?" "What do I charge?" "How do I do I wipe my *ss?" Dude it takes in the field experience, and speaking for myself, I'm still learning, BUT I don't ask a dumb question like what I stock my truck with...that's for you to figure out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fraydo said:


> 480's list was too long for my attention span right now but did anyone mention a couple of rolls of Charmin?


To tell the truth, I actually do carry skip paper with me.

I use a short length of 4" PVC with a cap on each end. Carries two rolls just fine.

When the Union Halls,.......er, I mean the PortaPotties,..... are out or the paper's gotten wet, having your own stock can really save your butt. Pun intended.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That 4" PVC idea is good.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> What the hell kind of question is this? Why not ask," What does it take to be an EC?" "What do I charge?" "How do I do I wipe my *ss?" Dude it takes in the field experience, and speaking for myself, I'm still learning, BUT I don't ask a dumb question like what I stock my truck with...that's for you to figure out.


What kind of cream cheese should I get on my bagel?

Wait.... you guys don't have bagels down there...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> That 4" PVC idea is good.


 
I'll take a pix tomorrow when I get out and about. Usually, you can find a scrap piece on a commercial job easy enough. Slap on a couple caps, and you're set.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im starting to buy things in bulk and keep a nice sze stock on van and garage. it definatly stream lines it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'll take a pix tomorrow when I get out and about. Usually, you can find a scrap piece on a commercial job easy enough. Slap on a couple caps, and you're set.


Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> When the Union Halls,.......er, I mean the PortaPotties,..... .


 Damn! ahhh gott a rub some more salt, err, cheese in the wound.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Wait.... you guys don't have bagels down there...:laughing:


 yep, just grits, hamhock, chewin tabbacky and corn liqour.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I got rid of the 6' ladder years ago. 
I just carry a 4' and an 8'. They cover just about 99% of the regular calls I get


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Sounds good. :thumbsup:


Sorry for all the scratches & marks on it... I've been carrying it around for years.



















Carrying your own also means you control the softness. What I buy at the store is sure a lot more comfortable than the 40-git usually found in the Portas.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> What the hell kind of question is this? Why not ask," What does it take to be an EC?" "What do I charge?" "How do I do I wipe my *ss?" Dude it takes in the field experience, and speaking for myself, I'm still learning, BUT I don't ask a dumb question like what I stock my truck with...that's for you to figure out.


That was my first thought but I gave the benefit of the doubt. 

A typical new EC would have been planning how to set up his trucks for years.

Maybe he is the money man and doesn't have anyone in the fireld yet??

The list of stuff you need is a mile long. Get a big truck with a ****load of bins. It took me decades to get my system dialed in.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sorry for all the scratches & marks on it... I've been carrying it around for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the pic of the day! :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> yep, just grits, hamhock, chewin tabbacky and corn liqour.



LOL :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> What the hell kind of question is this? Why not ask," What does it take to be an EC?" "What do I charge?" "How do I do I wipe my *ss?" Dude it takes in the field experience, and speaking for myself, I'm still learning, BUT I don't ask a dumb question like what I stock my truck with...that's for you to figure out.


Yea !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> What the hell kind of question is this? Why not ask," What does it take to be an EC?" "What do I charge?" "How do I do I wipe my *ss?" Dude it takes in the field experience, and speaking for myself, I'm still learning, BUT I don't ask a dumb question like what I stock my truck with...that's for you to figure out.


 Or he may be comparing to a list he already has to better prepare himself. Thats what this forum is about helping each other out. Whats the difference, you dont need to put your 2 cents in if you dont want to help.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Or he may be comparing to a list he already has to better prepare himself. Thats what this forum is about helping each other out. Whats the difference, you dont need to put your 2 cents in if you dont want to help.


 I was helping by getting this guy to help himself; I may have come across as a little harsh to you, but I got a pretty good idea of what to carry with me and NOT what to carry with me. Since my first side jobs from years ago installing cieling fans, I have learned from practical experience. I'm not going to just give up the keys to my house after I built it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you don't know what you should have on your truck BEFORE you start out you need alot more help then this forum will be able to provide.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I was helping by getting this guy to help himself; I may have come across as a little harsh to you, but I got a pretty good idea of what to carry with me and NOT what to carry with me. Since my first side jobs from years ago installing cieling fans, I have learned from practical experience. I'm not going to just give up the keys to my house after I built it.


Yea, because he will be in direct competition with you being you from Georgia and him from Washington. Theirs a lot of questions on here that seem stupid or elementary to me, but 20 years ago when I started this trade they wouldnt have been. Like I said maybe he is just fishing for more stuff to add to his list.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't Forget to add the mid-sized demo hammer with digging, demo, and ground rod driving bits.

I recommend a Bosch 11 amp or 14 amp SDS Max demo hammer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Don't Forget to add the mid-sized demo hammer with digging, demo, and ground rod driving bits.
> 
> I recommend a Bosch 11 amp or 14 amp SDS Max demo hammer.


I have one, but I just don't carry it on the truck unless I know I'm going to need it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Yea, because he will be in direct competition with you being you from Georgia and him from Washington. Theirs a lot of questions on here that seem stupid or elementary to me, but 20 years ago when I started this trade they wouldnt have been. Like I said maybe he is just fishing for more stuff to add to his list.


20 years ago when you started out in this trade you weren't starting your own business at the same time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

One thing I've learned, is no matter what I have on my van, I always need something else. Lately I've been running service calls out of the bucket truck also, so that definitely makes for a whole new set of headaches as far as material and tools go. Since we are radio dispatched, never know what you will need throughout the day.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> If you don't know what you should have on your truck BEFORE you start out you need alot more help then this forum will be able to provide.


Word up :thumbsup:


Do you need to have a really good speakers? I believe you should. And iPod dock.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Amp1906 said:


> Hi, Can anyone provide me with a list of tools, equipment and materials needed to operate an electrical service van..


 http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/large-11.html

http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/large-3.html

http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/large-10.html

http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/index.html


300kW Generator
Work tables
Parts lockers
1 ton crane
60,000A Test set
10kV megger
60kV hipot
100A microhmeter
Tool chests
Microwave
AC Unit


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> One thing I've learned, is no matter what I have on my van, I always need something else. Lately I've been running service calls out of the bucket truck also, so that definitely makes for a whole new set of headaches as far as material and tools go. Since we are radio dispatched, never know what you will need throughout the day.


No joke... once I worked a company that sent me out everyday in a bucket truck but I wasn't doing any bucket work, I was doing residential service out of it. In terms of generating dough, it didn't make much sense but someone else was doing all the billing but who knows. :no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Zog said:


> http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/large-11.html
> 
> http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/large-3.html
> 
> ...


Dude, I really should get a truck micro. I'm SO sick of turkey and swiss.


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

What type of van are you looking to buy? Your going to need a larger van to carry all of this weight. 

Misc nuts, washers, bolts...
100' fish tape
Sawzall
Hammerdrill
Holehawg
Cordless drill
Knockout set
Hole saw kit
Handtools
Conduit
Benders
4',6',8',12', 20', and 28' Fiberglass ladders
# 14, #12, #10 thhn
ext cords
wire nuts
gfi
switches
misc boxes
Ground rods 
Hack Saw
socket set
allen set
shop vac
wire caddy
orange glo hand cleaner

The list goes on and on.. It will take you years to have an almost fully stocked truck as you will always be missing something.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Always in my van:

Tic-Tacs
Alka-Seltzer
H2O
Smokes, Lighter, Matches
Chewing Gum
Snacks
Black Tape
Map-Book
NEC
Brochures 
Change
Aspirin
First-aid kit
TP
Clean socks
Extra shoes
Clean shirts
Jackets, clean hoodie
Painters drop cloths
Plastic drop cloths
Contractor trash bags
Label maker
Batteries 3-A, 2-A
Hard hat, (hasn't been used in almost two years)
Reflector vest (see above)
Broom (had a vacuum but it's busted)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget portable grill, few hockey sticks, and the Ugly's book.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I know I'm ******** cause I've never owned an Ugly's book, I took a look at one once but it was like a foreign language:whistling2:. Definitely run into some commuters that could use a hockey stick to the head, but I'm not even a sharks fan so i'm sure a baseball bat would work just as well.
Go Giants!


----------



## fillmorr (Nov 22, 2009)

i once seen a contractor have a microwave in his van that he had pluged into one of them extension cord reels


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I know I'm ******** cause I've never owned an Ugly's book, I took a look at one once but it was like a foreign language:whistling2:. Definitely run into some commuters that could use a hockey stick to the head, but I'm not even a sharks fan so i'm sure a baseball bat would work just as well.
> Go Giants!



It's all good. I was just thinking from experience. I haven't played much hockey in the past few years but I used to always leave my smelly hockey bag and a few sticks in the van and wound having to climb over them all day to get stuff off of the truck. 

As for the grill... well, we used to BBQ sometimes after the games, if not Hooters. :thumbup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Always in my van:
> 
> Tic-Tacs
> Alka-Seltzer
> ...


 
Nice extras list. I have most of that stuff in my 6X12 trailer. I've also added disposable shoe covers. I do use my painters drop cloths quite often. All other things being equal, it makes a differnce to a lot of customers how you treat their home or business.


----------



## Bill369 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not trying to be rude.. But, if a person doesn't know what needs to be on a service van... should they really be trying to perform electrical work?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Don't forget the iPod, pizza slicer, plastic forks and knives, salt, pepper, paper towels, Klein handy wipes, ticket book, pencils, pencils, and more pencils, spare cold weather gloves, skull cap, pulling lube, circuit breakers, fish sticks, all kinds of THHN, 6/32, 8/32, 10/24, 10/32, 1/4x20 nuts-n-bolts, lags and shields, shovel, rake, pick axe, Gene Simmons Halloween mask etc..... because any real service van must have them.












wwII bombadier hat, baseball glove, ice scraper, aspirin, aleve, tylenol w/codeine (for when you break your leg but still have to finish the job), extra triple secret uni-bit, plumb bob, jet line, measuring pull string, camera, walky talkies, rubber boots, cheezy 12v air pump, extra magic markers, ac/dc and van halen cd's, ice cube relays, contactors, sledge hammer, digging bar, pvc blanket . . . oops almost forgot - frizbeee


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know why you guys are telling him all this stuff and making his uneccasrily add to his overhead just let him know the secret

The only thing a service van really needs is electrical tape and the "1-2-3" wiring book from home depot :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I don't know why you guys are telling him all this stuff and making his uneccasrily add to his overhead just let him know the secret
> 
> The only thing a service van really needs is electrical tape and the "1-2-3" wiring book from home depot :thumbsup:


Don't forget the wire stretcher!


----------



## Amp1906 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks eveyone for their positive response on Service Van. Dawgs you are absolutely correct. Ive been in the electrical trade since 1995 and have been a contractor for just over 5 years. I was just looking for new and different ideals that would make my business grow and be more efficeint while out doing service calls. The electrical industry if forever changing and this forum can be a great benefit to those who want information to become better electricians and contractors. I really appreciate all of you for sharing your experiences and knowledge that you have gained through their time in the electrical trade. Thanks again.


----------



## Amp1906 (Jul 14, 2008)

Service Van


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

amp,

there's many ways to setup a van. 220/221 has the ultimate van setup... may be he is kind enough to share his stock list on here.


----------

